# Government eyes are on you...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

...


> *Recession fueling right-wing extremism, U.S. says*
> 
> By Jane Sutton
> MIAMI (Reuters) - Right-wing extremists in the United States are gaining new recruits by exploiting fears about the economy and the election of the first black U.S. president, the Department of Homeland Security warned in a report to law enforcement officials.
> ...


more...



> *Federal agency warns of radicals on right*
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security is warning law enforcement officials about a rise in "rightwing extremist activity," saying the economic recession, the election of America's first black president and the return of a few disgruntled war veterans could swell the ranks of white-power militias.
> 
> ...


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I guess then according to this new report the state government of Texas now qualifies as "Right-winged Extremists". Check out the link below. This was posted on Drudge Report and can be seen there as well. Basically Texas is questioning the Federal governments constitutionality concerning some of its recent activity. Surprisingly, or not surprisingly depending on what you think, Texas is not the first to do this. As posted earlier on this forum New Hampshire has also started to question the Fed.



> WAKE UP CALL: TEXAS GOV. BACK RESOLUTION AFFIRMING SOVEREIGNTY
> Tue Apr 14 2009 08:44:54 ET
> 
> AUSTIN - Gov. Rick Perry joined state Rep. Brandon Creighton and sponsors of House Concurrent Resolution (HCR) 50 in support of states' rights under the 10th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution.
> ...


http://governor.state.tx.us/news/press-release/12227/


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Here's what Newsbusters.com, a conservative blog, had to say on it:
http://newsbusters.org/blogs/noel-s...d-security-worried-about-rightwing-extremists

And here's a link to the document itself:
http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf



> * (U) Rightwing extremism in the United States can be broadly divided into those groups, movements, and adherents that are primarily hate-oriented (based on hatred of particular religious, racial or ethnic groups), and those that are mainly antigovernment, rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority, or ejecting government authority entirely._ It may include groups and individuals that are dedicated to a single issue, such as opposition to abortion or immigration._


 Emphasis added.

Imagine that. I just cleared a full government background and psychology check, and I'm apparently a "rightwing extremist" with tendencies to become a "domestic terrorist" due to my beliefs and groups I'm involved in. 
Frankly, if they want to pigeonhole and ostracize me about it, they better not expect me to go quietly. :smt076

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There are a lot of states affirming their states rights under the 10th amendment. I haven't kept count but it's got to be near half of the 50 now. There are still some with bills on the floor. I don't see my state doing it with the waste of DNA material our governor is but they are at least going through the motions. I can dream I guess.:smt1099


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

devilsjohnson said:


> there are a lot of states affirming their states rights under the 10th amendment. I haven't kept count but it's got to be near half of the 50 now. There are still some with bills on the floor. I don't see my state doing it with the waste of dna material our governor is but they are at least going through the motions. I can dream i guess.:smt1099


33.

W


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

js said:


> ...
> more...


The report warned that military veterans returning from Iraq and Afghanistan with combat skills could be recruitment targets, especially those having trouble finding jobs or fitting back into civilian society.
The department "is concerned that right-wing extremists will attempt to recruit and radicalize returning veterans in order to boost their violent capabilities," the report said.

I'll have to make sure my son, just back from his third tour in Iraq and soon to be deploying to Afganistan, knows that he is a right wing extremist.

I'm amazed at the obama administration for sh!ting on our heros like his.

W


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

Waffen said:


> The report warned that military veterans returning from Iraq and Afghanistan with combat skills could be recruitment targets, especially those having trouble finding jobs or fitting back into civilian society.
> The department "is concerned that right-wing extremists will attempt to recruit and radicalize returning veterans in order to boost their violent capabilities," the report said.
> 
> I'll have to make sure my son, just back from his third tour in Iraq and soon to be deploying to Afganistan, knows that he is a right wing extremist.
> ...


I dont think that the government is saying that all our troops are right wing extremists. They are simply stating that these groups may target our troops who return home to no job and a community they no longer feel part of. You need to spend a lot of time talking to your son. After going to war or even just being in the millitary full time for a few years, when you come home and try to go back to your old life you just dont feel like things are the same. Old friends are strangers and the guys from your unit are the only ones you really identify with. This is not the mind of a weak individual this is the mind of a trained and segregated soldier. We dont feel like we belong with regular people because we are not regular people anymore. Now throw onto that problems with work and maybe a medical problem with the beurocracy of the millitary holding up your recovery and you have got yourself a pissed off outcast looking for somewhere to aim there frustrations. Also you have an individual who is used to taking orders and doing something to change there situation. Unlike most civilians who rely on elected officials to make things better. Your son and other soldiers need our patience and understanding more now than ever to keep them off these destructive paths.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

js said:


> ...DHS had no specific information about pending violence and said threats had so far been "largely rhetorical."


No specific information? Sound's like they're trying to lay some groundwork for something else. Won't be the first time that drummed up information is used to get someone's agenda going.:smt076


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Pop's and I were discussing this and other issues a few months back. 

Half the Country did not vote for BO. A lot or most of that half is getting pretty bent out of shape about how 'things' are and where things are going. (to Heck in a Liberal PC handcart)

We also discussed the implications of a Grassy Knoll repeat. That would mean Biden takes the wheel, or, at least get's a crack at it. And- how much worse that would make things. 

I shuddered hard when BO (the Silver Tounged Dung Spewer) got elected, even harder at the posibility of JB taking a turn.

Stuff's really messed up, and, 'They' have a lock on lameness from a lot of angles. 

*sigh*


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't forget Clanger, If anything hapened to BO and Biden then Pelosi would reign over the Kingdom.:smt078

We must protect BO at all cost as he is probably the least damaging of the three if you can believe that. We are oh so screwed.

:smt076


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

How do you stop an enemy from gaining momentum on offense? Find a way to put him on the defense. When your ideas and principles can't stand up to close scrutiny and don't square with reality and the facts do you adjust your thinking? No! Instead you demonize the oposing side with personal attacks and use lies and half truths to create a diversion thus dviding the middle out of fear and ignorance. Halt the momentum, put them on defense and shift the spot light off of yourself. The art of misdirection.

That report is real careful to dance around the edges, although they come mighty close to the line, of directly attacking "all" conservatives. They keep the verbage mostly centered on no duh dangerous folks and ideas but are clearly setting the stage for phase two to make a direct link to all conservatives. The insinuation is obvious. It's absurd but that doesn't mean these kinds of evil tactics don't or can't work.

On the lighter side it's official what I've suspected for some time. I am the new rebel without a cause surplanting the hippys and what nots of the past. Conservative, Christian, Middle class, White, Male. Only thing that keeps me from being public enemy number one is that I'm not rich but I'll keep working on that. Who da thunk I would grow up to be so hip and cool some day without even trying. Move over James Dean and Elvis theres a new kid in town.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy that, TOF. 

Like I said... they gotta lock on Lameness. 

The Powers that Be need to think long and hard about how far down the chain 'it' goes and how much worse things would be, before doing 'something'.


There's a shortage of normalcy in the House on the Hill, and, no shortage of hand-wringing ding-a-lings with agenda's in the pipeline.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Y'know one time I read this report that there was a little microorganism that was causing dead bodies to reanimate and attack the living.

I swear, do you guys seriously believe everything you read? Almost every time I hop over hear to check the latest chatter, it's always about "those Democrats" and "the Socialist President" and the "Government Taking All Our Guns and Ammo Away and Eating our Babies."

I'd say you should start taking things with a little more salt.


And for the record, the article isn't calling troops returning from deployment -- of which I am one -- right wing extremists. It's saying that those who are already trained in the ways of combat / warfare / logistics / etc. could be potential targets for said right wing extremists.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> And for the record, the article isn't calling troops returning from deployment -- of which I am one -- right wing extremists. It's saying that those who are already trained in the ways of combat / warfare / logistics / etc. could be potential targets for said right wing extremists.


you're right... we should just all keep quiet. Anytime the government targets our veterans and puts them into the same category as an Islamic Terrorist is really no big deal at all. :buttkick:

I find it disturbing that we aren't allowed to profile, yet it's now ok to profile Americans who are serving or have served in the military. Why doesn't this report say anything about looking out for brown or dark skinned individuals who pray to Allah 5 times a day...? Or black men who are recruiting for the new Black Panther Party...?

More liberal hypocrisy... and also an excuse for liberals to demonize groups like... oh I don't know... US!!! Unless of course you're a liberal and in that case you follow the same mindset.

Janet Napolitano, like her boss, have the intelligence of a worm and need to realize that's not a good idea to piss off people who are trained to kill. Both her and Obama are doing an outstanding job of doing just that. Ask a CIA agent today how they feel about Barack Obama... on top of now profiling the members of the US military. Not very smart... as a matter of fact... it's insanely stupid.



> *The New McCarthyism: DHS Reports on Right-Wing Extremism*
> April 15, 2009 05:20 PM ET
> 
> By Peter Roff
> ...


Here's a copy of the report...

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/5410658/DHS-Report-on-Right-Wing-Extremism


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

firefighterwall said:


> I swear, do you guys seriously believe everything you read?
> 
> Almost every time I hop over hear to check the latest chatter, it's always about "those Democrats" and "the Socialist President" and the "Government Taking All Our Guns and Ammo Away....."


Nope- but, I do believe everything I SEE.

And don't think for a second the issues you mentioned are not founded in fact.

How many AG bills have been started this year?


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

clanger said:


> Nope- but, I do believe everything I SEE.
> 
> And don't think for a second the issues you mentioned are not founded in fact.
> 
> How many AG bills have been started this year?


"Believe nothing that you hear, and only half of what you see" is what I've heard several times.

Nothing is quite as it seems, you can't simply take everything at face value.

And as far as stereotyping returning members of our military, it's not because they are black or white or middle eastern...it's because they have more training in the techniques that said terror groups might value.

You hand me an M-16, an M249, an M240, the list goes on.... From the moment you put it in my hand, I know how to assemble it, disassemble it, clean it, maintain it, and fire it effectively out to long distances. I know what to do if it jams, I know what symptoms certain parts breaking would be and probably how to correct said problems / replace said parts.

However, you do this to a normal civilian, and the chances that he actually knows what to do with it are far slimmer.

It's all about the ABILITIES they have that make them "potential" targets, not the color of their skin or any of the other things that you guys are saying.

That's not to say that the news isn't far fetched -- because it is! Here's some news: The press changes and exaggerates things in order to get you riled up. Because the more stuff of theirs you see that riles you up, the more attention you pay to them, and the more money they make.

Don't for a second take the article to mean "We hate our veterans" because, like I said, being one myself I do not see how it could really be interpreted that way by any but those LOOKING to interpret it that way.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion the current crew in washington knows exactly what they are doing and want us as pissed off as they can make us. If we start rioting and raising hell it will justify Marshall Law and all that goes with it. They may be crazy but I don't believe they are stupid.

tumbleweed


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> It's all about the ABILITIES they have that make them "potential" targets, not the color of their skin or any of the other things that you guys are saying.


Well, using this mindset would be the same as saying we should now target pilots... After all, the two worse terrorist events or acts of war committed on American soil came from the same source... Planes, 1st batch by the Japanese flying Zeros and bombing Pearl Harbor... and the 2nd act coming from islamic sand fleas flying 737s into buildings killing thousands.

Sorry, but targeting veterans is bullshit... plain and simple. This is nothing more than the "Left" targeting the "Right". It's also called abuse of power and unconstitutional.

I guess we should make it known to all Americans who are thinking about enlisting into the military that if they serve this country, they will be listed of potential terrorist after serving. Sorry, but that's bullshit any way you look at it.



> House Republicans are calling on Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano to step down or be fired in the wake of a controversial department memo that has sparked indignant battle cries from conservatives and some veterans.
> 
> "Singling out political opponents for working against the ruling party is precisely the tactic of every tyrannical government from Red China to Venezuela," said Texas Rep. John Carter, a member of the party's elected leadership who has organized an hour of floor speeches Wednesday night to call for Napolitano's ouster. "The first step in the process is creating unfounded public suspicion of political opponents, followed by arresting and jailing any who continue speaking against the regime."
> 
> ...


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

:watching:

Get'em js. I'm on your side.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

undrgrnd said:


> :watching:
> 
> Get'em js. I'm on your side.


Well, it's just common sense.... I mean come on...seriously. This isn't hard to comprehend. I'm not the only one who is pissed at this abuse of power. Veteran Groups are pissed as well!!!



> Veterans groups also complained that the report singled out "military veterans" returning from war who face "significant challenges reintergating into their communities," leading to the "potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone-wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks."


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

it is and extremely sad also. I have a buddy who's been in the usaf for 6 years now. he fulfilled his commitment and wanted to get out. aftertalking with him after he decided to stay in it all boiled down to the fact that he was afraid to get out because he knew nothing else but military. he's still himself but in the same since he isn't. being in the military makes it very hard for people to reintegrate but I don't have the slightest belief that if he was to get out he would join any right wing group.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

js said:


> I'm not the only one who is pissed at this abuse of power.


I know what you mean js. Every day I look at the paper and see what foolishness our country's leader and his cohorts are doing just...I have to be careful here....better not say it, I'll be labeled as a right wing extremist because I have an opinion. You are so right though!!:smt076


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*AB 962 just passed.*



> I swear, do you guys seriously believe everything you read? Almost every time I hop over hear to check the latest chatter, it's always about "those *Democrats*" and "the Socialist President" and the "Government Taking All Our Guns and Ammo Away and Eating our Babies."
> 
> I'd say you should start taking things with a little more salt.


How much salt do you think it will take to get this to stay down my throat?

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_0951-1000/ab_962_bill_20090226_introduced.html

I will be, as of July 2010, unable to purchase any reloading components (bullets) or HG ammo via mail order, and can only purchase ammo face to face at a state gov. approved facility after registering and submitting a thumbprint, and, be unable to give or recive more than 50 rounds of HG ammo or be found guilty of a misdameanor.

Ca. is well on it's way to becoming a HG free State.

The collective Left is killing this state off....they've closed most of our trails for OHV and robbed those funds dry, made it impossible to do business here industrially, banned hunting with lead bullets, etc and so on.

The Government here will not rest untill all it's Citizens are corraled and controlled with fear and the threat of prosecution and jail time for doing simple, recreative activities. The criminal element has it much better here than the taxpaying citizens.

And you can take that to the bank.

Yeh- nothing to be concerned with here...carry on.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm really surprised that this hasn't made some kind of waves within the NRA ILA.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

It has and I've been tracking it....

Ca. is a model for Leftist control. 

Don't think for a minute other State's are not monitoring this, and, other issues on gun control as well.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

And in case anyone thinks I'm making it up or 'over-reacting', as far as a handgun free Ca. and then America, look this up....

Here's the first step:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19367


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

clanger said:


> unable to give or recive more than 50 rounds of HG ammo


This is the part that really breaks my heart...


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

js said:


> Well, using this mindset would be the same as saying we should now target pilots... After all, the two worse terrorist events or acts of war committed on American soil came from the same source... Planes, 1st batch by the Japanese flying Zeros and bombing Pearl Harbor... and the 2nd act coming from islamic sand fleas flying 737s into buildings killing thousands.
> 
> Sorry, but targeting veterans is bullshit... plain and simple. This is nothing more than the "Left" targeting the "Right". It's also called abuse of power and unconstitutional.
> 
> I guess we should make it known to all Americans who are thinking about enlisting into the military that if they serve this country, they will be listed of potential terrorist after serving. Sorry, but that's bullshit any way you look at it.


"Sand fleas"? Seriously, you've got to be more mature than to just throw out slurs like that man.

It may be bullshit, but I'm a vet and you don't see it pissing me off, do you? This sort of reporting happens on both sides, not just "left" targeting "right"...both sides make unjust attacks on one another, on unfounded information. You can't just stick it to one side -- either side can be equally as bad on any day of the week.

And last I checked, writing an article that is insulting to some is NOT "unconstitutional," nor an "abuse of power". The Constitution itself allows such freedom of speech, and while you may be pissed by the article it's certainly not impeding any of your own constitutional rights, so it by no means violates the constitution.

As far as the "abuse of power" goes, the media only has the power over you that you LET them have -- and by riling you up as bad as they have, they've obviously managed to get quite a bit of it over you.

I agree that it's bullshit in some ways but I also think you're TRYING to be angry and see the worst in the article. As a vet myself (I reiterate this point because that article, in the context you see it in, should be infurating me...yet it doesn't) I just tend to laugh at it, because I highly doubt that I'll be seeing any white supremacists trying to recruit me any more than I'll see Elvis the next time I'm down in Cuba.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It wasn't a media article...it was a Department of Homeland Security report intended to be used for police force briefings.



> Seriously, you've got to be more mature than to just throw out slurs like that man.


You didn't just say that to the board owner, did you? Oh my, he did... :watching:

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I just love this political correctness:smt083. I'd hate to incite anger in people that want to kill me.:croc:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

firefighterwall said:


> "Sand fleas"? Seriously, you've got to be more mature than to just throw out slurs like that man.
> 
> It may be bullshit, but I'm a vet and you don't see it pissing me off, do you? This sort of reporting happens on both sides, not just "left" targeting "right"...both sides make unjust attacks on one another, on unfounded information. You can't just stick it to one side -- either side can be equally as bad on any day of the week.


Sand Fleas...? Oh, I was being nice. When it comes to groups like Al-Queada, Hamas, Hezbulla, etc. The term "Sand Flea" is mild to how I really feel about them. 

Look, here's my point:

Where is the report that targets pissed off blacks that are being recruited by the new Black Panther Party or the Nation of Islam...?

Where is the report that targets pissed off Mexicans (also add younger poor whites and blacks as well) that are being recruited by the gangs in this country, M13, Grips, Bloods, etc....?

Where is the report that targets pissed off Muslims that are being recruited by radical muslims in this country...?

Where is the report that targets pissed off liberals being recruited by radical groups, such as radical environmental activist that torch new housing neighborhoods or car lots...?

I have many friends who are either currently serving in the military, or that have and are now veterans... everyone of them is pissed off by this and feels a little betrayal from this. You seem to be in the minority. That's your choice. I am pissed for two reasons... Number 1: the unfair and discriminatory actions this report makes against the men and women serving in our military.

Number 2: "Ring-Wing Extremist" - to a liberal and according to this report, is someone or "group" who... well I'll quote it:



> The report from DHS' Office of Intelligence and Analysis defines right-wing extremism in the U.S. as "divided into those groups, movements and adherents that are primarily hate-oriented (based on hatred of particular religious, racial or ethnic groups) and those that are mainly anti-government, rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority, or rejecting government authority entirely. *It may include groups and individuals that are dedicated to a single issue*, such as opposition to abortion or immigration."


What dedicated topic or "issue" is the forum related to...? It sure isn't about fucking planting pretty flowers...

No, we talk about firearms, all types, for home defense or carry and even military types (which I own an AR15, custom built by my hands... I can assemble and disassemble an "Assault Weapon" blindfolded and feel pretty confident that I can shoot it better than some currently serving today).

we discuss how to make ammo, we discuss how to get better at shooting things...Either target or self defense! So let's cut through the bullshit... I'm quite sure that every gun forum or gun related site that attracts groups of people, mostly "right wing" groups...like most here, is now under the watchful eye of Homeland Security. The fact that "I" own this site, leaves me with a little concern... I'd hate to wake up one night with my door being kicked in by ATF...because of possible "chatter" they picked up here... and by chatter I mean... not sharing their same political views, and lets cut through the bullshit... that's what all this is about.


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

@kg33:
Amendments being protected as highly as they are on this site, I figured Freedom of Speech wouldn't be a big deal here. And it's not like I'm being nasty or calling him names.


@DevilsJohnson:
I don't believe in lowering myself to the same level as our enemies. I think it's entirely possible to maintain the moral highground while simultaneously blowing the shit out of them. There's something to be said for having a healthy respect for your enemies and their abilities -- while I think they are deplorable, disgusting, and inhuman for what they've done, if you always maintain a respect (of sorts) for their abilities, as it keeps me from underestimating them. Don't get me wrong...given the chance I'd still put two in their chest and one in their face.

@js:
While I definitely respect what you've done with the site, I don't think you have to worry about ATF teams swarming down on your house in the middle of the night. We're not quite V for Vendetta just yet.

The day we are, I'll gladly join your revolution.

As for being offended by it, I'm sorry your friends are...and they certainly have a right to be. But I feel like they're overreacting...it's just a stupid report, and nothing anyone has written in a demeaning fashion has ever effected me enough to make me lose sleep over. If it angers me, I vent, rant a little, maybe break something, and then I'm done..there will always be people saying shitty things. It doesn't help my life at all to get all worked up over it. You should see some of the dumb shit the police and government used to put out 50 years ago.

And for the record, I sure HOPE you can shoot better than some of those currently serving today...with all the things they are waiving, seems like I saw common sense being waived most often as of late. There were people I was terrified to have behind me in live fire exercises. :rip:


----------

